# Need Fly Casting Instruction



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

I've been fishing inshore for a good while now both here in Pensacola and in the Mosquito Lagoon while I'm at school at UCF. I just recently got into fly fishing and bought my first fly setup a couple weeks ago. I was wondering if anyone here would be willing to meet somewhere and teach me the fundamentals of fly casting, because at the moment I'm horrible at it. Thanks!


----------



## Duncan (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.flyfishpensacola.com/

The Pensacola Flyfishing club has three meetings a month. The saturday meeting offers free fly casting instruction, unfortunately for you it was this past Sat. But I bet if you showed up at either of the other meetings a little early with your rod and asked someone would help. They also offer a beginning flyfishing class but I don't know the details.


----------



## Andros Jim (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't get off work until 3:30 and work at NAS. I think I could get you started with about 1 hr. You won't be a pro, but you won't want to quit. It's fun once you get to get a nice loop. PM me so I know when to bring my rig. Just remember to start out with as little wind as possible.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

*Fly casting*

I'd be glad to show you what I know. Not the best but its all in technique and practice. My practice is usually limited to fishing. Pretty flexible schedule. 
SHB
850-206-two four four nine


----------

